
Show HN: Snackis – post-modern communication - andreasgonewild
https://github.com/andreas-gone-wild/snackis
======
fiatjaf
I've seen this mentioned here many times and it seems very interesting from
the first paragraphs of the README, but it is too ugly to be taken serious, I
think.

Red letters on a darkgrey background? Totally unreadable.

Also, "post-modern communication" doesn't explain what it does at all.

~~~
andreasgonewild
I prefer my backgrounds muted, but a simple search and replace in gui.css is
all it takes to change the color. What's not post-modern about a distributed,
encrypted social network built on plain old email? I have nothing to sell, I'm
just sharing.

